# Apple vs. Android vs. Surface



## Luke S. (Sep 12, 2013)

Planning on getting all my guys a tablet for work.
Wondering what people prefer


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Why woul ALL your guys need a tablet?

....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I want the note tablet... So I can just take that to write notes....and even take the pictures with it also


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We are going to go with one ipad per jobsite. Obviously this can vary since jobsite number is not fixed, but I think 3 tablets will work down the road for us. I will probably add a second tablet this fall and a third next summer.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

DeanV said:


> We are going to go with one ipad per jobsite. Obviously this can vary since jobsite number is not fixed, but I think 3 tablets will work down the road for us. I will probably add a second tablet this fall and a third next summer.


What would your guys on site need a I pad for ? I could see if you were doing huge out of state jobs...maybe but not all local stuff...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

How does a touch screen stand up to painty fingers ?

I don't think I've seen ONE piece of equipment owned by a painter and used in the field that is not at minimum SPATTERED with paint, and more often COVERED. 

Are your workers cell phones without paint on them ? Have any cells dropped into a bucket of paint?

I wish you guys luck with having a $400 electronic note pad on each site. Keep us posted.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, how come wall hangers always have glue on their azz? Just a observation

....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, how come wall hangers always have glue on their azz? Just a observation
> 
> ....


 
I NEVER have glue on my aZZ and I bet no paper hanger here does either:no:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have had an iPad mini on the exterior projects all summer. It is set up with TimeStation and we use Evernote extensively to keep track of job progress, change/work orders, save pictures of issues we may find on exteriors, etc.

We put it in an otterbox defender case (includes a built in screen protector). No problems at all. Sure, the case has some paint on it, but that is what the case is for.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Sure, the case has some paint on it, but that is what the case is for.


definitely, easier and cheaper to replace the case. :thumbup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

My otter box has taken a real beating. At first I kept my phone in a ziplock bag during work hrs, it worked good. The bag doesn't interfere with the touch screen at all. 
Kinda got lazy about doing it lately.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I NEVER have glue on my aZZ and I bet no paper hanger here does either:no:


Ha! Sorry there was a sentence that didn't make it to the post,, android or user error 

Know a paper hanger that's seems to get a lot of glue on his bum, its a joke within some of our crew.

....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Seems like overkill.
But it looks cool.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

DeanV said:


> We have had an iPad mini on the exterior projects all summer. It is set up with TimeStation and we use Evernote extensively to keep track of job progress, change/work orders, save pictures of issues we may find on exteriors, etc.
> 
> We put it in an otterbox defender case (includes a built in screen protector). No problems at all. Sure, the case has some paint on it, but that is what the case is for.


Smart move-- I've busted up my iPad pretty good wish I ad used the otter case.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If you're gonna go windows tablet, go full windows and not rt.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

A tablet per crew chief/site sounds like an amazing idea.

I am going to do this next year for sure. Keeping track of progress, costing, employee hrs, pictures of deficiencies etc etc. SO SMART!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I just pickrd up my samsung note....this thing is awesome...I can take pictures...hand write notes on them and email them to who ever....no more pad and paper at my estimates


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Is it the phone or tablet?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Is it the phone or tablet?


Tablet


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not carried a pad of paper for 3 years now. You will like it.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I use a notebook.It only costs about $2 at Staples:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The ability to use something like Evernote and share notebooks with others is huge. I do not utilize it to its fullest yet, but it is very helpful if you run multiple crews, to save job info so it is easy to find later, etc.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> I use a notebook.It only costs about $2 at Staples:whistling2:


 And you don't have to recharge it, ever!:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

But, I have typical (or worse) left handed handwriting. Sometimes I cannot read my own handwriting.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Tablet


What did it cost?

*DeanV*, Delta Painting, ExcelPaintingCo, glennb, Jmayspaint, Luke S., *Schmidt & Co.*, ttd
So do all you guys use macs then? I would like a mini but will it integrate with windows?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not use a Mac. I want to, but do not. Between Dropbox, Evernote, and an
Office app that can handle Microsoft conversions, it is not an issue. I have never synced an iOS device to a computer directly


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Bender said:


> What did it cost? DeanV, Delta Painting, ExcelPaintingCo, glennb, Jmayspaint, Luke S., Schmidt & Co., ttd So do all you guys use macs then? I would like a mini but will it integrate with windows?


You can either run a windows simulation program like VMware or Parallels or you can install a partition in the hard drive and install a real copy of windows but then you need to restart the computer to switch between mac and windows. That's what I do currently as I run quickbooks on the windows side and most everything else on the mac. Actually I rarely use the mac anymore as I use my iPad for a lot of stuff. Writing up proposals, PaintTalk, emails, PaintTalk, surf the web, PaintTalk, Evernote, PaintTalk. I guess that about covers it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am the same way now. The computer gets used for quickbooks, setting up larger spreadsheets, and to put blueprints on a larger second monitor for estimating new construction. iPad is most of everything else.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

This is on my business wish list






I've never watched this video though, so hopefully it isn't stupid.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> What did it cost? DeanV, Delta Painting, ExcelPaintingCo, glennb, Jmayspaint, Luke S., Schmidt & Co., ttd So do all you guys use macs then? I would like a mini but will it integrate with windows?


I got my iPad as an add on to my existing AT&T plan for $10/month for shared cellular data. Wifi only models have no monthly fee and cost less. I thought the cellular data would come in handy out in the field. The iPad itself was around $500 I think. PaintTalk is awesome on the iPad!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Bender said:


> What did it cost?
> 
> DeanV, Delta Painting, ExcelPaintingCo, glennb, Jmayspaint, Luke S., Schmidt & Co., ttd
> So do all you guys use macs then? I would like a mini but will it integrate with windows?


I got mine refurbished at best buy.com $329+tax


----------

